# Duck Decoys For Sale



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

SOLD Large Bag with shoulder straps. Packed with 22 decoys. 21 Floaters and 1 feeder. A couple in the bag are rubber blow ups. 10 of the floaters are brand new Flambeaus. All have weights. First $60.00 takes em'. Call me at 801-931-8029


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

SOLD


----------

